# Any word on the 400x stone?



## monty (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Jon, 

I'm looking at getting your 400x stone, but it's out of stock on your webpage. Any idea when you'll get more in?


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been in touch with Jon about this and he said maybe by the end of the month.


----------



## monty (Jul 11, 2011)

Right on


----------



## monty (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2011)

wow... you guys respond to questions faster than i can...

we are expecting more of the 400 and 2000 stones around the end of the month (if all goes according to plan)


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2011)

How about that crazy 500 you were testing Jon? Any love for that stone yet?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2011)

haha... that wasn't for testing... I used it a lot when training with one of the craftsmen in japan...i bought that stone for myself out of lust... I don't think I could sell too many considering what it cost me


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 12, 2011)

JBroida said:


> haha... that wasn't for testing... I used it a lot when training with one of the craftsmen in japan...i bought that stone for myself out of lust... I don't think I could sell too many considering what it cost me



Maybe you should do a full review with video. Talk it up and then offer it as a pre-sale to see if you get any takers. You never know who might pony up to the table for a really nice, coarse grit stone.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

haha... maybe. We'll see.

Anyways, i just wanted to give you guys some good news. It seems that the new batch of 400's and 2000's arrived at our Japan offices yesterday. They should be on their way here very soon.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Jul 20, 2011)

guess what arrived this evening? I'll be putting them back up on the site tomorrow after i inspect them


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 20, 2011)

JBroida said:


> haha... that wasn't for testing... I used it a lot when training with one of the craftsmen in japan...i bought that stone for myself out of lust... I don't think I could sell too many considering what it cost me



Ok ok I got to know, what's this stone you speak of??


----------



## JBroida (Jul 20, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Ok ok I got to know, what's this stone you speak of??


 
haha... i guess i should do a video with it so you can see.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 20, 2011)

There's so many people waiting for these I feel like I'm going have to be a JKI sniper to score one from this batch.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 20, 2011)

I got both of these out of the first batch. They get a "must buy" rating for sure. I gave away most of my other stones after a few uses of these, I lost all desire to reach for anything else. They make life so easy I almost feel like I'm cheating. I guess the other side of that is that they do cut FAST, so I suppose you could also go real wrong real quick.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 20, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> ... I guess the other side of that is that they do cut FAST, so I suppose you could also go real wrong real quick.



As far as I'm concerned anything that can be messed up can be fixed just as easily. As long as you end up with a sharp edge other improvements will come with time and practice.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 30, 2011)

Snagged a 400! Anxiously awaiting it's arrival to NJ! Thanks!


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok so I'm not even finished with my sharpening session and I just had to stop and post. Wow! The 400 Gesshin is simply amazing. Super fast cutter I mean really fast and the best feedback I've ever felt from a low grit stone. Dishing was fairly minimal as well. As you already know Jon this just may be the most perfect low grit stone on the market. I'm just blown away by the performance. I set my bevel so quickly and accurately it's ridiculous. Awesome product!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 2, 2011)

sweet... glad you like it. I'm pretty happy with the series of stones we've brought in so far, but the 400, 2000, 4000, and now 8000 are some of my favorites... even when i consider all of the stones i've ever used.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 2, 2011)

99Limited said:


> As far as I'm concerned anything that can be messed up can be fixed just as easily. As long as you end up with a sharp edge other improvements will come with time and practice.


 
That's true to a point. Every fix, shortens that sweet spot in the life of your knife and every fix changes your geometry slightly. Regardless, these are definitely some great stones for kitchen knives.


----------



## Iceman91 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like Gesshin stones are the way to go!


----------

